# Corsair H55 & H100 Verbrauch in Watt ?



## streetjumper16 (17. August 2014)

Hallo,


ich hätte mal wieder eine Frage! Ich habe ein Aquaero 4.00 das je Lüfter Anschluss 15 Watt vertragen kann. Jetzt wollte ich beide Pumpen an einen Anschluss hängen aber dafür müsste ich wissen ob beide Pumpen zusammen über 15 Watt verbrauchen ?

Kann mir da jemand was genaueres sagen ? Google sagt mir leider nichts 

Gruß


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

Kannste nicht messen? Altes Mainboard mit Luftkühlung anschliessen, dann laufen lassen und messen und dann nochmal mit den Corsairs...


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. August 2014)

Habe leider kein Messgerät sonst hätte ich das ja schon gemessen.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

hier steht h100 = 2x 4,2watt
Corsair H100 CPU Cooler Review | Hardware Secrets

Compact Liquid Cooling Systems Roundup. Part I: Water on a Budget. Page 2 - X-bit labs
hier steht h55 pump = 2,14watt


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. August 2014)

Danke dir!

Hätte aber noch 2 Fragen: Auf dem Radiator der H55 steht "Power 3,9 Watts" .. Was stimt den nun ? Die 2,14 Watt von dir oder die 3,9 Watt ?
Und: Warum bei der H100 2x 4,2 Watt ? Ist doch nur eine Pumpe ...

Entschuldige die Unwissenheit x.x


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung. Vermutlich sind das die maximal Werte des Herstellers. Und bei H100, hat die vielleicht intern zwei Motoren verbaut?
Nuja zumindest kannst du es versuchen wenn du auf 12 oder 13watt kommst.


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. August 2014)

Habe eben nochmal nachgeforscht! Die 4,2 Watt beziehen sich auf die beiliegenden Lüfter, deshalb auch 2x .

Wenn es nicht anders geht werde ich mir halt zwei Zalman Fan Mate kaufen und sie da dran hängen.


----------

